# Failed first timer



## silverbream (Feb 10, 2008)

Dear all, my first IVF attempt failed. I started my period two days before the end of my 2WW, i hoped it was just a bleed, but in fact turned out to be the period from hell, which makes me wonder if the embryos had stuck around for at least a little while.

Just made me realise what a gruelling ride this all is, undecided what to do next, seeing doctor on monday. Just going to finaly clean my house, rest, take some much needed exercise and think about my relationship now. Not an easy one!!

xx silverbream


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

Am so sorry to hear your news. I know how devastating getting a BFN can feel. Look after yourself and I am thinking of you  
Nicki


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey Silverbream,

So sorry to hear your IVF cycle didn't work. You must really feel like you've gone through the wringer. I hope you are doing ok.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear your BFN 
L x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

So sorry for your BFN, take some time to look after yourself  

Emma x


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

So sorry to hear that.

My first IUI just failed, got my period today. So gutting isn't it. 

Are you going to try again?

X


----------



## silverbream (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes I am, but have a little break first. Its so gutting as the doc said everything went well so i'm tempted to use the syringe method but its just finding a local donor! Been very tricky..


----------

